# Frozen Planet



## Voley (Oct 24, 2011)

This looks good:

Epic Wolf Hunt Caught On Camera

David Attenborough narrates, it's in HD and looks like the sort of thing the BBC do better than anyone else.

Starts Wed 26th 9pm, BBC1.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2011)

Been seeing that advertised.  Getting excited


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking forward to it, David Attenborough is one of my favourites

KoD


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2011)

It's annoying how they put it on so near to Christmas as those box sets make great Christmas presents


----------



## starfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's annoying how they put it on so near to Christmas as those box sets make great Christmas presents



I prefer getting the books for Christmas. Looking forward to this one, series & book.


----------



## Voley (Oct 25, 2011)

I might save this to be watched exclusively on wet Sunday afternoons after a roast.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

starfish said:


> I prefer getting the books for Christmas. Looking forward to this one, series & book.



Saw the book in WH Smiths today reduced from £25 to £20.

Wouldn't bother buying it from there though when it's £12.50 on Amazon


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2011)

On tomorrow then


----------



## Maggot (Oct 26, 2011)

That was amazing!  Beautiful photography and the reassuring tones of Attenborough.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2011)

Truly jaw-dropping. God bless pause/rewindable TV. Had me spellbound from start to finish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Just started watching


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2011)

That poor seal ,wonder if the polar bear thought that shag was worth all the hassle


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 26, 2011)

"the closest earth's lanscape gets to that of mars".

how does he know that then? prick.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2011)

I missed, iplayer is shit and can't download 

(ah, will set it to record on Sunday)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 26, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> wonder if the polar bear thought that shag was worth all the hassle



Oh I think he did!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone has just asked me if I remember a couple of years ago when they were going to tow an iceberg somewhere


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> That poor seal ,wonder if the polar bear thought that shag was worth all the hassle



Shh, Minnies still watching


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 26, 2011)

discokermit said:


> "the closest earth's lanscape gets to that of mars".
> 
> how does he know that then? prick.


Evidence sent back by the various Mars probes perhaps? You know, film, samples and various other pieces of data.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

starfish said:


> Shh, Minnies still watching


 
Oh wolves now 

What seal?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh wolves now
> 
> What seal?


You're still up north. You've got loads to come yet.


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh wolves now
> 
> What seal?



Youll know when you see it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You're still up north. You've got loads to come yet.



More upset? A poor little bison is being attacked


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> More upset? A poor little bison is being attacked



The big bison didnt really help its cause did it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

starfish said:


> The big bison didnt really help its cause did it.



I've forgotten about the bison now as I'm looking at pretty little snowflakes and ooooooooooooooh, beautiful owl


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 26, 2011)

starfish said:


> The big bison didnt really help its cause did it.


I was half wondering as I saw it galloping up whether it would try to help.


----------



## starfish (Oct 26, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I was half wondering as I saw it galloping up whether it would try to help.



At first i thought it was too. Clearly not though. Hope it broke the wee ones neck though as wolves tend to eat them alive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

FFS.  Those whales could have let the seal off for putting up such a valiant fight  

Well he didn't really fight, but got back on the ice again


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2011)

Ace programme.  The killer whales creating waves in unison bit was incredible. They were like synchronised swimmers.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 27, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> That poor seal ,wonder if the polar bear thought that shag was worth all the hassle



I hope women watching this appreciate how much us blokes have to go through to get a shag.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Ace programme.  The killer whales creating waves in unison bit was incredible. They were like synchronised swimmers.



That was brilliant


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 27, 2011)

Ace.  I liked the line when the sealion was chasing the penguin.



> Rarely do hunter and hunted play their roles with such little skill


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 27, 2011)

The penguin was amazing! It was like an animated Pixar movie brought to life!

...but the blank look on the Seal's face as he was being pulled down was horrible


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> The penguin was amazing! It was like an animated Pixar movie brought to life!
> 
> ...but the blank look on the Seal's face as he was being pulled down was horrible



That was sad, almost a look of resignation


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 27, 2011)

Quality, quality show.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That was sad, almost a look of resignation


Oh, definitely. It had given up the fight, very clearly.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

This seal has seconds left to live. Look at his sad little face!  







Love this:






More awesome pics: http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/photos/froze...show/frozen-planet-ep-1-photo-1319708904.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

editor said:


> This seal has seconds left to live. Look at his sad little face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFS!  No need to remind us of that poor seal resigned to being gobbled up 

That owl was definitely the coolest shot though


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2011)

That was the wolf's nuts Great camera work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

All those whales bobbing up in front of the cameraman came in a close second though


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> All those whales bobbing up in front of the cameraman came in a close second though


My fav bit. Good job he didn't have a tail


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2011)

I watched this yesterday on the iplayer, good program.

I like the way at the end they give you a bit of the story of how they made the program.

Yes, poor seal, nasty killer whales! ganging up like that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> My fav bit. Good job he didn't have a tail



That must have been amazing for the cameraman. Bet if you ask him in 20 years time for his wildlife filming highlights, that'll be up there in the top 5


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> All those whales bobbing up in front of the cameraman came in a close second though



I thought one of them was going to grab him and pull him under


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I like the way at the end they give you a bit of the story of how they made the program.



They did that with the Planet Earth series as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I thought one of them was going to grab him and pull him under


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Just watched this - excellent. Beautifully shit. Poos seal  Those killer whales are amazing but very scary!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just watched this - excellent. *Beautifully shit*. *Poos seal*  Those killer whales are amazing but very scary!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


Oh ...I am tired and not well. And a rubbish typist! I would edit but I think I shall leave it for the lol/embarrasment factor


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2011)

I watched this last night and LOVED it from start to finish.

The synchro-wave making whales were particularly brilliant, as was the photography throughout, and Sir David is my absolute TV hero, has been for around 30  years.

Won't be at the pub on Wednesdays* for several more weeks 

*at least, not after 8:30 pm


----------



## Cid (Oct 27, 2011)

Just remembered why I pay the license fee.


----------



## Cid (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They did that with the Planet Earth series as well



It's just business really I think, David Attenborough is a global thing so you record for the time on the channels it will be sold to (who run ads), means DVDs etc are the same I suppose.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 27, 2011)

we actually cheered when the penguin managed to escape back to safety 

Beautiful series.

Poor seal though


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

Orcas really are the cunts of the sea- and people think sharks are bad. Camera crews will swim with sharks, in cages.

Didn't see anyone offering to get in the water with ole orca. Pure cetacean predator.

I also found the sight of the male polar bear at the end of mating seson quite epic. He looked like he'd taken a terrible beating for his lay.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2011)

Utterly stunning TV


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh ...I am tired and not well. And a rubbish typist! I would edit but I think I shall leave it for the lol/embarrasment factor



I only just noticed your other typo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Cid said:


> It's just business really I think, David Attenborough is a global thing so you record for the time on the channels it will be sold to (who run ads), means DVDs etc are the same I suppose.



There's a lot of Americans on Amazon.com who have obviously seen the version we get and are pissed off that they don't get the extras at the end, so we're very lucky


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 27, 2011)

Love these sorts of series.  Attenborough is an institution, can't imagine him not presenting these big series.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> ... I also found the sight of the male polar bear at the end of mating seson quite epic. He looked like he'd taken a terrible beating for his lay.



Yes, I thought that, a high price was paid..


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the sort of programme HDTV was invented for. 

Seeing him standing and presenting at the North and South Poles it's hard to believe he's in his 80s!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 28, 2011)

Cid said:


> Just remembered why I pay the license fee.


Totally. Long live the BBC.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 28, 2011)

Bugger, missed this.

Luckily it's repeated on Sunday night, Sky+ set for BBC HD


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2011)

Those orcas were just playing with that seal, the whole thing was just playing with the food.  Their movement was wonderful, synchronised, intelligent.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't wait to watch this

/does little dance


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

I love David Attenborough and the programs the BBC does, but isn't he the gold standard of the upper middle class. I love his passion and enthusiasm, intelligence and insight but, it's like the father of righteous Britain telling us what is right and good about the world, and we all sit back and coo, when he and the past society he represents is what still rules us and still has the upper hand in working class peoples lives................


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't get that at all, dandred. His background is middle class academia. Dad an academic, attended a grammar school, scholarship to Cambridge...

But even if he were from a different family, what difference would that make to what he has done in his life?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't get that at all, dandred. His background is middle class academia. Dad an academic, attended a grammar school, scholarship to Cambridge...
> 
> But even if he were from a different family, what difference would that make to what he has done in his life?



He was very very upper class compared to most of the people in the UK at his time.........

I doubt many people from the working class backgrounds we share here on Urban would ever have/had chance to go where he has been. (His father was already a professor at Cambridge, he had no problem getting in, how did you do?)


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> ... I doubt many people from the working class backgrounds we share here on Urban would ever have/had chance to go where he has been. (His father was already a professor at Cambridge, he had no problem getting in, how did you do?)



Speak for yourself. I am middle class and many many posters on Urban are also as surveys often reveal.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd say that he was middle class at a time when the middle class was smaller than it is now. 'very very upper class' people don't go to grammar schools. They go to public schools.

I still maintain my point that it doesn't change what he has done with his life either way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I love David Attenborough and the programs the BBC does, but isn't he the gold standard of the upper middle class. I love his passion and enthusiasm, intelligence and insight but, it's like the father of righteous Britain telling us what is right and good about the world, and we all sit back and coo, when he and the past society he represents is what still rules us and still has the upper hand in working class peoples lives................


 
You'll have to delve deeper than his narration of nature programs to present a decent class analysis Dandred. Otherwise it is just a posh bloke talking about animals and.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I love David Attenborough and the programs the BBC does, but isn't he the gold standard of the upper middle class. I love his passion and enthusiasm, intelligence and insight but, it's like the father of righteous Britain telling us what is right and good about the world, and we all sit back and coo, when he and the past society he represents is what still rules us and still has the upper hand in working class peoples lives................



Fuck off


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I still maintain my point that it doesn't change what he has done with his life either way.



Would he have done as well if he was born into a working class background?

That is my point..........

Love the the work he has done in his life, but wish more people had the same chance.....now there are even fewer chances from what was already a pretty privileged upbringing........


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> You'll have to delve deeper than his narration of nature programs to present a decent class analysis Dandred. Otherwise it is just a posh bloke talking about animals and.


Isn't it...

Stephen Fry is any different?

They aren't Ox bridge but they represent he same problem we have in Britain....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Isn't it...
> 
> Stephen Fry is any different?
> 
> They aren't Ox bridge but they represent he same problem we have in Britain....



Fuck off


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope, still don't get it. He has made a bunch of fantastic natural history programmes and a splattering of very decent anthropology programmes too. He was controller of BBC2 for a time and by all accounts did a really good job of it. Um. He hasn't ruled over any of us to my knowledge.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, I see. Troll.

I'm a bit slow sometimes.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

They should emulate the working class winners of our age surely. Or maybe the royals who gave something back?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Stephen Fry is any different?



Do you mean the Stephen Fry that is an ex convict?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2011)

The Iron Heel of Stephen Fry


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

Stephen Fry is just a vacuous entertainer. David Attenborough is a _teacher_, and a mighty fine teacher too. The world is a significantly better place for him having lived in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Do you mean the Stephen Fry that is an ex convict?


 
going to jail doesn't make you any less posh.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> going to jail doesn't make you any less posh.



Yes, I suppose you are right. J Archer remains a knob


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2011)

Sometimes, Dandred, people from upper class backgrounds also happen to be talented. I doubt I would have had a career like Attenborough's even if I'd been born into a wealthy family. Likewise I doubt I'd have written '1984' if I'd had the benefits of George Orwell's private education. Nor would I have written 'Fairytale Of New York' had I gone to that posh school Shane Macgowan went to.

The wider point that you're making about privilege is broadly right, of course, but you're making a right pig's ear of arguing it.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He hasn't ruled over any of us to my knowledge.



Who said he did?

He is a natural gift to Britain, but he comes from a time we can never go back to, he represents the top of the upper middle class. yet still he is worshiped.......

We need to make a new future were people can be as successful as him without needing the background he had yesterday, today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> The wider point that you're making about privilege is broadly right, of course, but you're making a right pig's ear of arguing it.



Class analysis does not tell you anything useful at the level of the individual. It is very useful for identifying society-wide ills.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyway, seals ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Anyway, seals ...



poor little seal 

I bet loads of little kiddies went to bed in tears on Wednesday night


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> The wider point that you're making about privilege is broadly right, of course, but you're making a right pig's ear of arguing it.



Fuck the rich is my point....

People here love to spent time adoring Attenborough and the like yet still hating the middle classes. It's not the middle class that are the problem, it's the upper class. And both Attenbrougher and Fry represent that, yet they are still considered pure and whole to the Urban British ideal.

They are the problem, they still hold up the values that crush us.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

You're just gibbering now.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you the same bloke that was going on about homeowners getting their 'comeuppance' some time back? His username began with a 'D' if memory serves.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Fuck the rich is my point....
> 
> People here love to spent time adoring Attenborough and the like yet still hating the middle classes. It's not the middle class that are the problem, it's the upper class. And both Attenbrougher and Fry represent that, yet they are still considered pure and whole to the Urban British ideal.
> 
> They are the problem, they still hold up the values that crush us.



Fuck off


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

The one who was paradoxically delighting in that fact so that he could buy a house himself?

I remember the one, but not the name. It wasn't Dandred.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

NVP said:


> Are you the same bloke that was going on about homeowners getting their 'comeuppance' some time back? His username began with a 'D' if memory serves.


Been here since 2004 if I remember..... Was a hippy and still am... get mad a posh blokes on the telly b'ing given love for being from a posh family...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2011)

That was completely brilliant and now I have my parents' Xmas present sorted with box sets of Blue Planet and Planet Earth because I had no idea how much they love DA.

I missed the polar bear fighting so I shall record on HD on Sunday. Those blokes going into the ice cave were bonkers. As were the ones standing on the ice while loads of orcas were jumping out of the water about a metre away


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Been here since 2004 if I remember..... Was a hippy and still am... get mad a posh blokes on the telly b'ing given love for being from a posh family...


Badgers was right all along. Fuck off.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> get mad a posh blokes on the telly b'ing given love *for being from a posh family*...


Lol


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Fuck the rich is my point....
> 
> People here love to spent time adoring Attenborough and the like yet still hating the middle classes. It's not the middle class that are the problem, it's the upper class. And both Attenbrougher and Fry represent that, yet they are still considered pure and whole to the Urban British ideal.
> 
> They are the problem, they still hold up the values that crush us.



Fry does not crush me, Fry amuses me.
Anyone can become a master of language, such a thing is not restricted to the middle classes.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Fry does not crush me, Fry amuses me.
> Anyone can become a master of language, such a thing is not restricted to the middle classes.



I agree......

Can you give me some modern day examples.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I agree......
> 
> Can you give me some modern day examples.



Fuck off


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I agree......
> 
> Can you give me some modern day examples.



Of what?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

trashpony said:


> That was completely brilliant and now I have my parents' Xmas present sorted with box sets of Blue Planet and Planet Earth because I had no idea how much they love DA.
> 
> I missed the polar bear fighting so I shall record on HD on Sunday. Those blokes going into the ice cave were bonkers. As were the ones standing on the ice while loads of orcas were jumping out of the water about a metre away



This was/is an amazing documentary, beautiful shots of Arctic wildlife hunting in such a bleak habitat.

(sorry to derail this thread, maybe there should be a thread about how the upper classes of the UK dominate the best of the BBC.)


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Of what?



"Anyone can become a master of language, such a thing is not restricted to the middle classes."

An example.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> "Anyone can become a master of language, such a thing is not restricted to the middle classes."
> 
> An example.



Fuck off


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I love David Attenborough and the programs the BBC does, but isn't he the gold standard of the upper middle class. I love his passion and enthusiasm, intelligence and insight but, it's like the father of righteous Britain telling us what is right and good about the world, and we all sit back and coo, when he and the past society he represents is what still rules us and still has the upper hand in working class peoples lives................



Badgers is very bored now, two words just aren't enough.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Badgers is very bored now, two words just aren't enough.



Fucking fuck off


----------



## Maggot (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> He is a natural gift to Britain, but he comes from a time we can never go back to, he represents the top of the upper middle class. yet still he is worshiped.......
> 
> We need to make a new future were people can be as successful as him without needing the background he had yesterday, today.



I'm all for social mobility, but Frozen Planet wouldn't be as good if we heard some working class oik doing the voice-overs.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> "Anyone can become a master of language, such a thing is not restricted to the middle classes."
> 
> An example.



OK There are loads of stand up comedians from working class backgrounds whose command of the language is fantastic.


----------



## Cid (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> Fuck the rich is my point....
> 
> People here love to spent time adoring Attenborough and the like yet still hating the middle classes. It's not the middle class that are the problem, it's the upper class. And both Attenbrougher and Fry represent that, yet they are still considered pure and whole to the Urban British ideal.
> 
> They are the problem, they still hold up the values that crush us.



Er, both Fry and Attenborough come from academic families. They had privileged upbringings no doubt, were able to take advantage of the best schools etc but neither of them just walked into their positions with no effort. Neither of them have done much in the way of exploitation, don't think there are huge tracts of lands and rents for them to claim (nor do I imagine they would if there were) - you're fighting the wrong battle here, both have tried to spread the benefits of their educations, both have done very well (not an enormous fan of Fry, but he's done a lot for the image of learning).


----------



## Cid (Oct 28, 2011)

Dandred said:


> "Anyone can become a master of language, such a thing is not restricted to the middle classes."
> 
> An example.



Do you really need someone to spell this out for you?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 28, 2011)

Christ that was good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 29, 2011)

Attenborough's work, with those who do it with him, is stunning.

I watched an iceberg being created on that.   Underworld scenes like Mirazozo.   From plants to gorillas to snails to frogs to everything, he's the most eminent educator of nature we have ever had.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> I agree......
> 
> Can you give me some modern day examples.



I could list thousands of hip-hop MCs.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I could list thousands of hip-hop MCs.


Or traditional songwriters. Or novelists. God alone knows what point Dandred's trying to make here.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2011)

Am i the only one who didn't really feel sorry for the seal just admiration for the orcas ?


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 29, 2011)

Dandred said:


> get mad a posh blokes on the telly b'ing given love for being from a posh family...



Really ?

you really think he's being given admiration just because he's a bit posh ?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 29, 2011)

I fecking LOVED this. The BBC Natural History Unit is outstanding - no one else can come as close to documentary perfection as they can. As for the man himself - simply one of the best educators we have ever had on telly. How many kids have learned about the natural world from Mr Attenborough? His enthusiasm in his subject and his quite obvious complete fascination in the natural world is what makes him so compelling to watch/listen. Who cares if he's posh or not - he's fucking awesome.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2011)

Was an excellent programme that. The footage now is so so far ahead of where things were. Attenborough is the ideal narrator but the filming blows you away.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2011)

On again in 15 minutes. 

This has become appointment TV after the 1st episode.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> On again in 15 minutes.
> 
> This has become appointment TV after the 1st episode.



And another bump


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thief penguins! Lol!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Thief penguins! Lol!



Penguins are stupid

More seals and bears 

Some foxes and wolves would be good as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

I am feeling a bit weepy and maudlin so am not looking forward to small furry creatures - baby seal, baby penguin, baby polar bear - being eaten/expiring as I am sure at least one will 

eta: What did I just say!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am feeling a bit weepy and maudlin so am not looking forward to small furry creatures - baby seal, baby penguin, baby polar bear - being eaten/expiring as I am sure at least one will
> 
> eta: What did I just say!!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)

Fighting seals FTW!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Fighting seals FTW!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

I was worried that the baby seal near the fighters would get squashed!!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)

clumsy albatrosses


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad those Orcas were fish eaters, was worried for that wee penguin. You could see it was shitting itself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

starfish said:


> Glad those Orcas were fish eaters, was worried for that wee penguin. You could see it was shitting itself.


I nearly was as well on its behalf!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

starfish said:


> Glad those Orcas were fish eaters, was worried for that wee penguin. You could see it was shitting itself.



Totally flapping his arms around in panic 

Shouldn't laugh but


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I nearly was as well on its behalf!!



I actually shouted out "Noooo, leave it alone, go eat something bigger".  Woke ms starfish up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

His drink in the flask


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

*snigger*

Humans being blown over in the wind


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

Just ordered my Frozen Planet poster.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

starfish said:


> Just ordered my Frozen Planet poster.



Not got the book yet?


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not got the book yet?



Not yet. Ive asked my mum to get me it for christmas though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

starfish said:


> Not yet. Ive asked my mum to get me it for christmas though.



Cheap on Amazon.  £20 in WH Smiths

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Planet-Alastair-Fothergill/dp/1846079624


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cheap on Amazon. £20 in WH Smiths
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Planet-Alastair-Fothergill/dp/1846079624



Shes an old fashioned type so itll be more likely Waterstones or Ottakars, definitely a bookshop though.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Thief penguins! Lol!



It wasn't just that he was a theif, it was the cheeky way he waited till the other was walking away and then went for it ..... caught red handed in the end though


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 2, 2011)

I wonder if the penguin couples have the same rows as humans.

"I've been out catching fish all day & you just sit on your arse with the baby"
"I'd love to go do the fishing, you think looking after our child is easy?" 

Etc etc


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> It wasn't just that he was a theif, it was the cheeky way he waited till the other was walking away and then went for it ..... caught red handed in the end though



Exactly! Penguins are NOT stupid! Grrr.

Would've liked more killer whale/polar bear action tho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Exactly! Penguins are NOT stupid! Grrr.
> 
> Would've liked more killer whale/polar bear action tho.



He was obviously an exception


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2011)

I am sure they do .... look I spent weeks building this nest while you were swanning about in the sea ...!!

What I loved about the penguin who was being stolen from was when he arrived back at his nest to put his new stone down it was as if he had an incling that something was amis as there seemed to be fewer stones than before and he kind of clucked to himself .. whats going on here .. before shrugging and going off in search of another stone ..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I am sure they do .... look I spent weeks building this nest while you were swanning about in the sea ...!!
> 
> What I loved about the penguin who was being stolen from was when he arrived back at his nest to put his new stone down it was as if he had an incling that something was amis as there seemed to be fewer stones than before and he kind of clucked to himself .. whats going on here .. before shrugging and going off in search of another stone ..



Maybe he was old and deciding his memory was playing tricks on him


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I am sure they do .... look I spent weeks building this nest while you were swanning about in the sea ...!!
> What I loved about the penguin who was being stolen from was when he arrived back at his nest to put his new stone down it was as if he had an incling that something was amis as there seemed to be fewer stones than before and he kind of clucked to himself .. whats going on here .. before shrugging and going off in search of another stone ..





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe he was old and deciding his memory was playing tricks on him



Poor elderly penguin!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Poor elderly penguin!



Yeah, probably thought he'd just misplaced something so went off to find it again


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2011)

In the Arctic that polar bear family with the three cubs. I think the film crew knew what happenned to the little one but they just didn't want to upset the viewers.


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well he wasn't sure if the stone was gone or not cos he'd lost his bifocals the day before.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Well he wasn't sure if the stone was gone or not cos he'd lost his bifocals the day before.



I was thinking it might be a problem to do with his glasses as well

It's also why I think penguins are stupid.  They shouldn't wear glasses.  How are they supposed to keep them on their head?


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> In the Arctic that polar bear family with the three cubs. I think the film crew knew what happenned to the little one but they just didn't want to upset the viewers.



More than likely.

I'd have been in tears for sure.  Mother Nature that bitch!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2011)

During the last series was it "Planet Earth" .. a camera man came across a baby penguin that had fallen into an ice hole in a snow storm and could not get out, he said if he did not help the baby penguin out of the hole it would have certainly died, but the code of the wildlife photographer is not to interfere with nature. I don't remember if he helped the penguin or not.


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> During the last series was it "Planet Earth" .. a camera man came across a baby penguin that had fallen into an ice hole in a snow storm and could not get out, he said if he did not help the baby penguin out of the hole it would have certainly died, but the code of the wildlife photographer is not to interfere with nature. I don't remember if he helped the penguin or not.



Theres been a few incidents where they have. I can remember where they helped a young flamingo. Its legs were weighed down by deposits of sulphur, i think, from the lakes they lived around & they cut them off with pliers so it could fly away with the rest of the flock.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2011)

I like the agressive skua


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2011)

Another great episode, beautifully shot. I'm sure those sea gooseberries and snails weren't real. 



starfish said:


> Glad those Orcas were fish eaters, was worried for that wee penguin. You could see it was shitting itself.



That kind of annoyed me: All the dramatic music and the shots of the killer whales chasing the penguins, they even implied that a penguin which had dived into the sea, hadn't made it - then it turns out that killer whales don't eat these penguins. I felt conned by the false drama.



weltweit said:


> It wasn't just that he was a theif, it was the cheeky way he waited till the other was walking away and then went for it ..... caught red handed in the end though


 It wasn't the thief penguin which got caught. The thief caught another penguin trying to take his stones whilst he was going off to nick stones from the the first penguin. It takes a thief . . .


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2011)

weltweit said:


> During the last series was it "Planet Earth" .. a camera man came across a baby penguin that had fallen into an ice hole in a snow storm and could not get out, he said if he did not help the baby penguin out of the hole it would have certainly died, but the code of the wildlife photographer is not to interfere with nature. I don't remember if he helped the penguin or not.



They helped it out


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

Not quite as dramatic as last weeks but the criminal penguin was ace.


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I like the agressive skua



Mrs R reckons it was them that attacked her in the same way on a remote beach in New Zealand, on the south island.Very vicious and scary, apparently.

Just looked it up, they are found there, must be them, or some of their mates.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> Not quite as dramatic as last weeks but the criminal penguin was ace.



Would it have been quite so ace if it was your home that was being burgled by that penguin?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Would it have been quite so ace if it was your home that was being burgled by that penguin?



Wonder if the penguin had insurance?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder if the penguin had insurance?



Luckily, he called the stammering policeman, who managed to p-p-p-pick up that penguin.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

If he was insured, he probably used the P-P-P-Prudential


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 3, 2011)

The Wooly Bear Caterpillar

Great name. Shit life


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 3, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> The Wooly Bear Caterpillar
> 
> Great name. Shit life



Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Eat eat eat eat freeze
Fly fly fly fuck die

could be worse...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2011)

I quite liked the term "Beachmaster" for the elephant seal. Though I refuse to call Mr. QofG's it despite his pleading


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I quite liked the term "Beachmaster" for the elephant seal. Though I refuse to call Mr. QofG's it despite his pleading


Mrs P wrapped herself up in the duvet and started doing seal impressions at that bit


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.open.ac.uk/openlearn/nat...al-history/get-your-free-frozen-planet-poster

if it hasn't been posted yet ^^^^^^^


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Was good. Not much I have not seen/read before but still a great show. The caterpillar was a new one on me and that was crazy.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 5, 2011)

starfish said:


> Shes an old fashioned type so itll be more likely Waterstones or Ottakars, definitely a bookshop though.


Ottakers?  They all got turned into Waterstones didn't they?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.open.ac.uk/openlearn/nat...al-history/get-your-free-frozen-planet-poster
> 
> if it hasn't been posted yet ^^^^^^^


Thanks, have ordered mine


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Thanks, have ordered mine


Looks proper good. My nipper can't stop talking about the Arctic got him one for his bedroom wall.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Looks proper good. My nipper can't stop talking about the Arctic got him one for his bedroom wall.


Ooh must've come quick then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2011)

bump as it's on now


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 9, 2011)

The cubs are beyond cute.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 9, 2011)

Killer Whales are not very cuddly at all are they!

One up for the Musk Oxen, saving their calf from the wolves, yay....

And one day, a polar bear is going to catch a wildlife cameraman for her lunch, you can be sure of it!


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 9, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Killer Whales are not very cuddly at all are they!



i think they're awesome


----------



## weltweit (Nov 9, 2011)

mentalchik said:


> i think they're awesome



The Natural worlds gang of murderous thugs!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww the little seal cub finding its mum after the male seals punch up


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2011)

The Musk oxen bit was ace. They could teach the bison from the first episode a thing or two.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 10, 2011)

This show is made by Attenborough's hilarious comments.

What are we going to do when he goes, nobody else can do it like he does.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2011)

NVP said:


> The Musk oxen bit was ace. They could teach the bison from the first episode a thing or two.


Yeah, they were ace weren't they? I did feel sorry for the wolfcubs though and hoped their parents would find a few hares on their journey home. Perhaps the foxes should start eating lemmings? Those owls seemed to have no trouble finding loads of the poor things


----------



## gabi (Nov 10, 2011)

This has been the weakest of Attenborough's series so far. I guess because he can't be hands on anymore.

The anthropomorphism reached new levels of ickey last night. They're animals. There's no need to desperately search for human characteristics in their behaviour.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 10, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Yeah, they were ace weren't they? I did feel sorry for the wolfcubs though and hoped their parents would find a few hares on their journey home.



Yes, same here.  I cheered the musk oxen when they ganged up on the wolves and saved the calf, but then felt guilty when the wolfcubs had nothing to eat!

Nature, eh?  Tsk.


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 10, 2011)

gabi said:


> This has been the weakest of Attenborough's series so far. I guess because he can't be hands on anymore.
> 
> The anthropomorphism reached new levels of ickey last night. They're animals. There's no need to desperately search for human characteristics in their behaviour.



Can you give an example?


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 10, 2011)

My cat was thrilled by the last episode.  I've never seen it so (apparently) interested in TV - it was transfixed.  I think it was the sound of the birds that did it, particularly the Turns.


----------



## gabi (Nov 10, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Can you give an example?



One example - any time a polar bear cub appears, we're treated to some 'comedy' music and Attenborough seemingly comparing them to human babies' antics.

I assume he's lost a lot of editorial control as this is the second to last series he's contracted to (I think). It makes good TV though, as the ratings prove.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2011)

Enjoying the 3rd installment 

Musk Oxen vs Wolves  

I do agree it is not the best Attenborough series. But the photography is so advanced and the scenery just epic. I think you are being over critical gabi. Looking through iplayer it is 90% of utterly shit programmes.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 12, 2011)

Why haven't we never see a polar bear kill? Three seasons now and not one second of a polar bear killing prey............

Do they just not eat for three seasons?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Enjoying the 3rd installment
> 
> Musk Oxen vs Wolves
> 
> I do agree it is not the best Attenborough series. The photography is so advanced and the scenery just epic. I think you are being over critical gabi. Looking through iplayer it is 90% of utterly shit programmes.


Plus the only time there was any real anthropormorphic comments was the "penguin spa" otherwise I don't think there was any more 'humanising' of the animals than in previous programmes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 12, 2011)

It has edged towards anthropomorphising a bit tbh. And the subject matter is more limited than previous series - every week you get penguins, seals, polar bears and killer whales hunting something. It's still miles better than more or less anything else on TV at the moment though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> And the subject matter is more limited than previous series - every week you get penguins, seals, polar bears and killer whales hunting something.



I do kind of agree. Guess that the North Pole is a bit more limited on living things than some of the past works. They have presented great episodes fitting a year life of a single species before. You could argue that each episode here is capturing the penguins, seals, polar bears and killer whales existing in a changing living environment.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's still miles better than more or less anything else on TV at the moment though.



Has Strictly Come Dancing finished now then?


----------



## starfish (Nov 13, 2011)

Those Terns were pretty hard.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 13, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It has edged towards anthropomorphising a bit tbh. And the subject matter is more limited than previous series - every week you get penguins, seals, polar bears and killer whales hunting something. It's still miles better than more or less anything else on TV at the moment though.


 
I want some Greenland shark action, practically blind and thought until recently to be incredibly soporific these great white sized beasties nab caribou like crocs take wildebeest


----------



## Maggot (Nov 14, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I want some Greenland shark action, practically blind and thought until recently to be incredibly soporific these great white sized beasties nab caribou like crocs take wildebeest


So they catch the caribou by making them sleepy?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope they lurk at rivermouths and when the caribou lean down to drink they grab them by the head/neck and pull them in


----------



## starfish (Nov 14, 2011)

Theyve apparently found polar bear remains in a few of them but they reckon the bears drowned first though.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2011)

starfish said:


> Theyve apparently found polar bear remains in a few of them but they reckon the bears drowned first though.



I wondered about the ease with which polar bears take to the water, they seem to swim for long distances, are they not at risk of being eaten themselves while they are in the water?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 14, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I wondered about the ease with which polar bears take to the water, they seem to swim for long distances, are they not at risk of being eaten themselves while they are in the water?



They probably are, but they are huge animals, with a lot of teeth and claws.What would be the predator?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> They probably are, but they are huge animals, with a lot of teeth and claws.What would be the predator?



Killer Whale perhaps?

Yes they are massive polar bears. There are a couple of animals whose scale we never really understand on polar wildlife programs, Antarctic penguins who appear on screen human sized yet are actually tiny and Arctic polar bears which kind of look human sized but are actually massive especially the males.


----------



## Cid (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe killers do occasionally prey on bears, but you have to remember that there are very few polar bears for a given area, plus - if there are seals around (which would presumably be when you find them in the same area) - they're going to go for the easy prey (well, the prey that doesn't bite back).


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

Can't believe how stunning this is on a proper HD telly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

bump


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

it didn't need bumping!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it didn't need bumping!



why?  Is it a repeat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

is what a repeat?
you just bumped a thread i posted on 35 minutes before.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> is what a repeat?
> you just bumped a thread i posted on 35 minutes before.



ah, I didn't see that

I couldn't remember what day it was on and what day the repeat is shown so I thought this episode may have been on already

People can still forget something 35 minutes later if they're already watching something or doing something else you know


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

they show it twice and i think the one that's on now is the new one - autumn. not that i'm watching it. i'd just watched the first one when i posted. i saw the summer one on sunday i think. fucking amazing photography.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2011)

The time lapse photography is ace


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> they show it twice and i think the one that's on now is the new one - autumn. not that i'm watching it. i'd just watched the first one when i posted. i saw the summer one on sunday i think. fucking amazing photography.



ah, it's the repeat on Sunday.  I taped it while I was away except it didn't record


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

if you like time-lapse photography, watch this:


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 16, 2011)

trashpony said:


> The time lapse photography is ace



Some of the best I've ever seen I think, utterly flawless, completely seamless, fantastic!


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 16, 2011)

This is when the BBC do incredible stuff, this is what they are truly the best at


----------



## starfish (Nov 16, 2011)

Watching those musk ox fighting gave me a headache.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 16, 2011)

This is prob' one of the most incredible things I've ever seen, the whole series is wonderful, + HD ftw.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 16, 2011)

those colours changing weren't timelapse. it was fucking cgi! what a load of bollocks.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2011)

discokermit said:


> those colours changing weren't timelapse. it was fucking cgi! what a load of bollocks.


----------



## starfish (Nov 16, 2011)

Cid said:


> I believe killers do occasionally prey on bears, but you have to remember that there are very few polar bears for a given area, plus - if there are seals around (which would presumably be when you find them in the same area) - they're going to go for the easy prey (well, the prey that doesn't bite back).



The other week they showed some Orcas shiteing it off a crabeater seal so theyd probably think twice about a polar bear.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 16, 2011)

starfish said:


> The other week they showed some Orcas shiteing it off a crabeater seal so theyd probably think twice about a polar bear.


 
But, but but some Orcas have learnt how to take down  Great Whites - are the Northerners just wusses?


----------



## starfish (Nov 17, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> But, but but some Orcas have learnt how to take down Great Whites - are the Northerners just wusses?



Maybe theyre smaller, dunno. I saw a documentary about the one killing the great white, quite a sight.


----------



## gabi (Nov 17, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> This is when the BBC do incredible stuff, this is what they are truly the best at



The visuals are great. The commentary and musak would put Disney to shame. 

A lost opportunity.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2011)

Amazing photography there. Really enjoyed that, great penguin action. The beluga whales were stunning too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2011)

starfish said:


> Shes an old fashioned type so itll be more likely Waterstones or Ottakars, definitely a bookshop though.



BTW:   Was in WH Smiths a couple of days ago and it has been reduced to £12.50


----------



## starfish (Nov 23, 2011)

Penguins really are natures slapstick comedians.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)

proper disney.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2011)

you didn't see it, did you?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)

no.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2011)

a baby bison and a wolf fought to the death - not so disney


----------



## starfish (Nov 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> a baby bison and a wolf fought to the death - not so disney



Dont think the camerman enjoyed it too much.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> a baby bison and a wolf fought to the death - not so disney


i bet they cgi'd it. and played horror music over it. and used flashy horror editing. whilst that twat attenborough told some wanky anthropomorphised story over it.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, an hour's battle which ended with both of them drenched in blood and exhausted to the point of death was edited down to 10 mins or so...


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)

has there been any studio shots in this one, like there was in the programme on plants?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've not watched it yet.  Will have to catch repeat


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not watched it yet. Will have to catch repeat


a cow and a dog have a fight. there, i just saved you half an hour.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> a cow and a dog have a fight.



You've spoilt it now


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 23, 2011)

at least he didn't give away the ending...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> at least he didn't give away the ending...



Good.  Gag him


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 23, 2011)

the wolf and the big beast was pretty cool
but the brine-cicle thing was the most amazing


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 23, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> the wolf and the big beast was pretty cool
> but the brine-cicle thing was the most amazing


Ssssshhhhhhhh!

Yes it was incredibly


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm betting the dog won.


----------



## maomao (Nov 23, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i'm betting the dog won.


Yeah, that wolf was a fucking psycho man. The bison was tossing it about like a doll and it just kept coming back for more.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 23, 2011)

maomao said:


> Yeah, that wolf was a fucking psycho man. The bison was tossing it about like a doll and it just kept coming back for more.


stamina.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2011)

Epic fight to the death between the wolf and bison, thought the female wolf would lose that battle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Epic fight to the death between the wolf and bison, thought the female wolf would lose that battle.



hush! I'm currently watching it. Ah fuck it, the bison's deaded 

Going to bed disappointed now


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2011)

discokermit said:


> stamina.


+ Desperation.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hush! I'm currently watching it. Ah fuck it, the bison's deaded
> 
> Going to bed disappointed now


The one last week had the wolf lose and the baby wildebeest get away. Lots of people across the country  cheered, then it cut to some starving wolf pups.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2011)

Did you see the last 15 mins "how we did it!" bit? They had a tonne of bison taking out a little bison that was getting savaged by three wolves  it was 'confusing'. 

Penguin chick-napping  

BEST TELLY EVER


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> The one last week had the wolf lose and the baby wildebeest get away. Lots of people across the country  cheered, then it cut to some starving wolf pups.



That's nature progs innit  you get one about antelopes - eek, here comes a leopard!!!! Then one about leopards - hooray, antelopes!


----------



## Numbers (Nov 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Penguin chick-napping


That was pretty intense alright, poor little thing.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2011)

I also loved the brinicles. They were ace. And the clattering soundtrack with the starfish


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I also loved the brinicles. They were ace. And the clattering soundtrack with the starfish



Kinda makes you wanna drop two grand on a humungous HD telly dunnit


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 24, 2011)

Again, my cat really enjoyed the last episode.  I was VERY surprised in that it seemed to recognise the imagery as well as the sounds.

It seemed to enjoy watching the little rodent things run around - which you can explain from the sound and the cat following the moving objects.

However then an owl spread it's wings ready to hunt.  When this happened Luke cowered and quickly stepped away from the TV!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 24, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> the wolf and the big beast was pretty cool
> but the brine-cicle thing was the most amazing


And the polar bear cubs were the cutest.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Kinda makes you wanna drop two grand on a humungous HD telly dunnit



Yeah I would quite like a bigger telly but I don't know where it'd go. I do have HD and this is about the only programme that I think 'YES!' with - mostly I can't tell the difference 



BigPhil said:


> Again, my cat really enjoyed the last episode. I was VERY surprised in that it seemed to recognise the imagery as well as the sounds.
> 
> It seemed to enjoy watching the little rodent things run around - which you can explain from the sound and the cat following the moving objects.
> 
> However then an owl spread it's wings ready to hunt. When this happened Luke cowered and quickly stepped away from the TV!



Your cat is cleverer than mine!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> Again, my cat really enjoyed the last episode. I was VERY surprised in that it seemed to recognise the imagery as well as the sounds.
> 
> It seemed to enjoy watching the little rodent things run around - which you can explain from the sound and the cat following the moving objects.
> 
> However then an owl spread it's wings ready to hunt. When this happened Luke cowered and quickly stepped away from the TV!



You can kid pigeons with _pictures _of hawks and such so.... sadly, maybe your young Luke there is as thick as a piegeon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Yeah I would quite like a bigger telly but I don't know where it'd go. I do have HD and this is about the only programme that I think 'YES!' with - mostly I can't tell the difference



Tbh my eyes were over-awed/stimulated watching it on a 2nd hand CRT. It's so amazing it's quite hard to concetrate. I had the same trouble with Educating Essex  _*Good*_ telly is FRIGHTENING.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You can kid pigeons with _pictures _of hawks and such so.... sadly, maybe your young Luke there is as thick as a piegeon


My friend's dog used to run into the other room looking for the dog when there were dogs on the telly. She had a special dog video we could put on if we needed entertainment


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> The one last week had the wolf lose and the baby wildebeest get away. Lots of people across the country cheered, then it cut to some starving wolf pups.





I missed last week's


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 24, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Your cat is cleverer than mine!



Probably not.  Now I've got a face full of hair for Movember it seems to be confusing me for other cats - it wants to rub it's face against my whiskers when ever it gets an opportunity.  Anyway I digress.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2011)

Male penguins are fucking awesome,sitting on an egg for weeks on end in some of the most inhospitable weather on the Planet,fucking respect


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Male penguins are fucking awesome,sitting on an egg for weeks on end in some of the most inhospitable weather on the Planet,fucking respect



Probably fuck all else to do except send the wife shopping


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2011)

Just watched this - the bison/wolf sequence was amazing, really amazing.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 24, 2011)

bull baiting for the new millenium.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 24, 2011)

discokermit said:


> bull baiting for the new millenium.


What's bull  baiting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2011)

baiting bulls of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2011)

great programme. shame about attenborough though.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> shame about attenborough though.


he'll be doing johnny morris style funny voices for the animals soon. the nob.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> baiting bulls of course.


So setting dogs on them?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, it's very entertaining, though i prefer to see them on bikes


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 24, 2011)

Maggot said:


> So setting dogs on them?


nononononoooooooo - that's wots so brillyant, the dogs set themselves on the cows


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2011)

Woeful attempts at trolling from OU and discomuppet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Greebo (Nov 30, 2011)

Urgh!  Drinking raw egg part of the way down a cliff.  And now the delights of fermented walrus meat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2011)

It's boring without penguins


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 30, 2011)

That walrus was an awesome looking beast


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> It's boring without penguins



Must have heard you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2011)

Antarctic half MUCH better


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2011)

The blokes in that plane are hawwwt


----------



## starfish (Nov 30, 2011)

Wonder what the joke was that the Inuit shared.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2011)

The old boy climbing down the cliff


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I hope any yanks watching enjoyed that series, they're not airing the final one next week over there because global warming is too controversial in the USA...


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 4, 2011)

Watched a couple last night. 

"Shit gets eaten in pretty places," basically


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 4, 2011)

Btw, our Nigel went bonkers at the wolves but clearly couldn't give a rat's arse about killer whales. Which I thought was kinda interesting, as she's met neither.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2011)

Why does everyone wear red coats except for DB?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Why does everyone wear red coats except for DB?



Who's DB?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who's DB?


Sorry I got confused between my Bellamys and Attenboroughs there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Sorry I got confused between my Bellamys and Attenboroughs there



Can't believe Attenborough's *85-years-old*.  There's no way I'd go to anywhere that's -20 degrees I'm that much of a wimp


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh dear, don't do this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Oh dear, don't do this


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

<cringe>
he better die now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

Good on old Red


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope that comes out as a single.
Great series, great photography & great commentary.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

oh, is that what you're talking about.  I'm a few minutes behind you


----------



## paolo (Dec 7, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Oh dear, don't do this



Glad it wasn't just me wincing.


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2011)

Why would that make anyone wince or cringe?. Theres something wrong with you people. It made me smile in a good way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

It was so crass


----------



## discokermit (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> It was so crass


what now? i can't be arsed to watch it. it's all filmed on an industrial estate in surrey anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

he did a rap of wonderful world.  x 1million


----------



## discokermit (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> he did a rap of wonderful world.  x 1million


he's gone mad. he's like fucking nero!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2011)

I liked the wonderful world stuff - DA can do no wrong


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2011)

It was more of a William Shatner spoken word style.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I liked the wonderful world stuff - DA can do no wrong


seriously?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2011)

spoken word
wonderful world
david attenborough

steady on, dave 

I'll have my finger hovering on pause when I catch this on iplayer later this week


----------



## discokermit (Dec 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> It was more of a William Shatner spoken word style.


sweet jesus.


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2011)

Either way it was quite apt. The words fitted the pictures behind it superbly & spoken by a great man.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> Either way it was quite apt. The words fitted the pictures behind it superbly & spoken by a great man.


no, it was revolting


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> no, it was revolting



Your opinion & youre entitled to it. I think we will disagree on this one though.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 7, 2011)

starfish said:


> Either way it was quite apt. The words fitted the pictures behind it superbly & spoken by a great man.



ugh.


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2011)

discokermit said:


> ugh.



It was quite moving too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

only if you're the kind of person who cried at the john lewis advert and bought candle in the wind
:vom:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> only if you're the kind of person who cried at the john lewis advert and bought candle in the wind
> :vom:


I did neither of those and I liked it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

judge for yourself:


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw thanks OU. Just downloading the video now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

people like you ought to be imprisoned


----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> people like you ought to be imprisoned


In that case you should be made to have a threesome with Margaret Thatcher and Stanley Edwards.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> only if you're the kind of person who cried at the john lewis advert and bought candle in the wind
> :vom:



Oh don't!........you'll tip me over,


----------



## ringo (Dec 8, 2011)

DA is probably the greatest living Briton but that Wonderful World bit was boke-inducing.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 8, 2011)

with that wonderful world part he has single-handedly vomitted all over his 100 year long career.

edit: single-mouthedly


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> with that wonderful world part he has single-handedly vomitted all over his 100 year long career.
> 
> edit: single-mouthedly


take a look here then and vote accordingly:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...erful-world-shatner-rap-crap-not-crap.285465/


----------



## Greebo (Dec 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> take a look here then and vote accordingly:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...erful-world-shatner-rap-crap-not-crap.285465/


Have voted.  Was your ego so much in need of massaging?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Have voted. Was your ego so much in need of massaging?


what was the point of this post? go away


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this Greebo / OU spat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

i'm not. wish she'd fuck off to be honest. it's getting tiresome.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm really enjoying this Greebo / OU spat.


I see no spat NVP - OU's just tetchy.  Again.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2011)

You're annoying him as much as he annoys others at times. Funny as fuck, sorry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I see no spat NVP - OU's just tetchy. Again.



no, you're just weird, creepy and stalky. again.
in 8 years, i've never once wanted to use the ignore function, until now. shame it's gone with xenforo.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 8, 2011)

Weird?  Takes one to know one.
Stalky?  All in your head.  If you quote me, you can expect a reply.  The same goes for anyone else.  That's what the alert function is for, among other things.

Get a sense of proportion and grow up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

stop replying to me please.
i'll do you the same favour.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 8, 2011)

Did somebody fart?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2011)

On Thin Ice. Amazing so far. Just amazing footage. Great moments close to the animals x


----------



## chazegee (Dec 10, 2011)

Those Norwegians though, taking that Polar Bear out with a tranquilizer gun from the Helicopter. 
Don't tell me that's anything other than a desire to hunt transferred.
I mean what are they going to do, check it's cholesterol?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Faked



> It emerged yesterday a key scene from the hit BBC series showing a polar bear tending her newborn cubs was filmed in a zoo using fake snow.
> 
> Mixing real Arctic shots with zoo scenes, documentary makers fooled the audience into believing the footage was gathered by intrepid cameramen in the brutal sub-zero wilderness.
> 
> ...


----------



## mack (Dec 12, 2011)

Very disappointed to read this, they should have said they were filming some parts in a fucking zoo.

Still a good show but I feel a bit cheated, expect more from Attenboro and his team.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

It's hardly the crime of the century - I couldn't give a stuff tbh. It was one scene of about 2 mins in a series that was 7 or 8 hours long


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 12, 2011)

Afaik a lot of natural history programmes do things like that..............some stuff just can't be done in the wild


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't be the first time either.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

They should say it up front. If it's so minor then it won't matter or hurt the integrity of the wider project.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> They should say it up front. If it's so minor then it won't matter or hurt the integrity of the wider project.


What 'ONE OF THE SCENES THAT WE ARE GOING TO SHOW YOU IN THIS EPISODE WASN'T FILMED IN THE ARCTIC BUT IN A ZOO. GUESS WHICH ONE'


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> What 'ONE OF THE SCENES THAT WE ARE GOING TO SHOW YOU IN THIS EPISODE WASN'T FILMED IN THE ARCTIC BUT IN A ZOO. GUESS WHICH ONE'


Or, _this scene in which we attempt to replicate a certain situation due to the difficulties of filming the real situation demonstrates blah blah blah_


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> What 'ONE OF THE SCENES THAT WE ARE GOING TO SHOW YOU IN THIS EPISODE WASN'T FILMED IN THE ARCTIC BUT IN A ZOO. GUESS WHICH ONE'


As it stands they've now got people doing exactly that but suspecting that there's more than one.


----------



## mack (Dec 12, 2011)

When I watch these shows I like to buy into the whole awesomeness of the scenes being shown and also wonder at the amazing skills of the camera team and the efforts they put in.  If the trend now is just to mix in some footage from the local zoo at least say so. 

I'm guessing the footage in question is the bear family bit, I thought at the time it looked pretty close up but just assumed they had powerful lenses or remote cameras.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 12, 2011)

I bet they've been deliberately melting all that ice up there, too, to advance their global warming agenda. Lying bastards.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

mack said:


> I'm guessing the footage in question is the bear family bit, I thought at the time it looked pretty close up but just assumed they had powerful lenses or remote cameras.



Yeah, it was the bit with the new-born cubs. There is an element of artifice in nature documentaries. Attenborough was saying earlier that that kind of shot is impossible in the wild without risking the life of the cubs, or of the cameraman. They should have mentioned it on broadcast though, rather than just sticking it up on the website. But it is a minor thing anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Was the scene minor to that episode? Or key as the article claims?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

Fairly minor, I thought. But that's a value judgement. Have you seen the episode? What do you think?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't seen any of it. Some comments on that particular scene in this thread suggested it was quite important.


----------



## laptop (Dec 12, 2011)

Only seen the headline - does this complaint originate from:


climate change deniers, who have a bit of a thing about pictures of polar bears; or
a newspaper with a financial interest in doing down the BBC at every opportunity; or
both?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

The Mirror.

Sometimes things are what they are laptop.

(Not on the BBC of course)


----------



## laptop (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> The Mirror.
> 
> Sometimes things are what they are laptop.
> (Not on the BBC of course)



Sometimes, yes 

Wait to see whether the _Eye_ gets the story of the story...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I haven't seen any of it. Some comments on that particular scene in this thread suggested it was quite important.



There was a sequence in _Life_ (I think) that had a full seasons growth of things on a forest floor. Some of that was done in a studio, and some in the forest, and it was all composited together. They did film a whole cycle of growth, and explained how they did it though. Perhaps a brief line about actual risk to life and limb in the polar bear cub sequence would have been a good idea. It's not like the whole thing is faked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> The Mirror.
> 
> Sometimes things are what they are laptop.
> 
> (Not on the BBC of course)


what was the headline in the mirror?
i got a text from discokermit to check it out.
i'm not going outside today though.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck Off Planet


----------



## laptop (Dec 12, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what was the headline in the mirror?



On the website it's
*Frozen Planet fakery row: Polar bear filmed in zoo*


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2011/12/12/frozen-planet-fakery-row-polar-bear-filmed-in-zoo-115875-23628713/#ixzz1gKaVXMct​May not be the same in the print edition...​


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> what now? i can't be arsed to watch it. it's all filmed on an industrial estate in surrey anyway.


ooh, close.

a zoo in germany is closer to surrey than the north pole.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2011)

there's an even bigger story about to break.
apparently attenborough and crew have an annual endangered species BBQ at his country mansion.
he personally cooks and serves the panda burgers and rhino steaks himself.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

i'm filming my fishtank this week and calling it "life in the amazon".

it would be far too difficult and dangerous for me to actually go there and anyway, i can't be arsed. i'll just dub some sound effects and dramatic music onto it and you mugs will just lap it up anyway. mugs.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> There was a sequence in _Life_ (I think) that had a full seasons growth of things on a forest floor. Some of that was done in a studio, and some in the forest, and it was all composited together. They did film a whole cycle of growth, and explained how they did it though. Perhaps a brief line about actual risk to life and limb in the polar bear cub sequence would have been a good idea. It's not like the whole thing is faked.


that was a really good scene/sequence
clip


can't say i'm bothered by a bit of artistic license in the whole thing really


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

I think this is all we need to know about the motivation behind this "story". :-



> David Attenborough and his global warming tenet is a disgrace and I hope that people will not be hoodwinked by the likes of him and the BBC. Maybe he should go to America in a purple jog-suit and lecture them on their carbon producing lifestyles. Give it a rest Mr Attenborough and keep your clap-trap to yourself. - dgr, high wycombe, 12/12/2011 14:05



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2073024/Frozen-Planet-fakery-row-BBC-filmed-polar-bear-cubs-German-zoo.html#ixzz1gKrrWdYK​


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

phoney scenes, phoney sound effects, phoney music and cgi.

might as well watch fucking bambi. mugs.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I think this is all we need to know about the motivation behind this "story". :-
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2073024/Frozen-Planet-fakery-row-BBC-filmed-polar-bear-cubs-German-zoo.html#ixzz1gKrrWdYK​


You mean a 12 hours late re-run of the original story that appeared elsewhere. No,you're wrong. Seriously, this is no way to run your life.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

I like this one :-



> Perhaps a DM reporter and photographer should go to the Arctic and go inside a polar bear den just as the mother is giving birth. ps get good life insurance
> - john, colchester, 12/12/2011 14:06





Report abuse

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2073024/Frozen-Planet-fakery-row-BBC-filmed-polar-bear-cubs-German-zoo.html#ixzz1gKtAYQ7J​


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I think this is all we need to know about the motivation behind this "story". :-
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2073024/Frozen-Planet-fakery-row-BBC-filmed-polar-bear-cubs-German-zoo.html#ixzz1gKrrWdYK​


it's fake. that's the motivation. if they hadn't faked it, there wouldn't have been a story.

so you think a comment from the mail online is why the daily mirror had it on their front page this morning?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You mean a 12 hours late re-run of the original story that appeared elsewhere. No,you're wrong. Seriously, this is no way to run your life.



May I suggest you have a nice cup of tea and a sit down ?.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> May I suggest you have a nice cup of tea and a sit down ?.


The story didn't originate there  -it's not where the motivation came from.You're wrong.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

they even faked the snow. phony telly cunts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> it's fake. that's the motivation. if they hadn't faked it, there wouldn't have been a story.
> 
> so you think a comment from the mail online is why the daily mirror had it on their front page this morning?



Well, there's the Zoo cruelty angle ... and I agree I would sooner they didn't include it at all.. but then I'm more into "Private Life of Plants" / " Blue Planet" / "Cold Blood" / "Undergrowth" and am less interested in mammals ... I don't think I've watched any of this yet - I usually catch these things on cable repeats ...


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> but then I'm more into "Private Life of Plants"


filmed in a studio. you love getting mugged off. the bbc is not your friend. it is a liar.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> filmed in a studio. you love getting mugged off. the bbc is not your friend. it is a liar.


lol

I like what one of the DM comments said about Attenborough and co. mistakenly crediting the viewing public with a modicum of intelligence...


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> lol
> 
> I like what one of the DM comments said about Attenborough and co. mistakenly crediting the viewing public with a modicum of intelligence...


what an awful thing to say. and wrong. very wrong.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> lol
> 
> I like what one of the DM comments said about Attenborough and co. mistakenly crediting the viewing public with a modicum of intelligence...


Does your malevolent missattribution of   blame here not worry you at all?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Does your malevolent missattribution of blame here not worry you at all?


it's not his fault, it's _their_ fault for being too thick.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

So what did people not learn about polar bear parenting that they would have learned if someone had shoved a camera in a nest in the arctic with all the obvious disadvantages ?

I suspect a lot of the cute furry animal bits are only there for the benefit of part of the audience.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

You suspect they only make the prog for the viewing audience?

You knew and hated that fake bit right?


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember wondering at the time how they managed to capture that scene. Whilst I don't expect a disclaimer in the actual programme it could have been mentioned in the 'aren't we wonderful 'FreezeFrame' extras' they tagged on to every episode.

As an aside, that slow-mo camera earned its keep.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Why not in the program that people actually watch?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

The camera technology in general is astounding. Closeup of man climbing to get the eggs and you can see the lines on his face. Zoom out to show the whole damn island, with no blur or shake. Incredible.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You suspect they only make the prog for the viewing audience?


All of his series I've repeatedly watched work on several levels. Personally I'm hardly interested at all in cute animals. The shots of Polar bears tearing Beluga whales apart in "Blue Planet" seemed genuine enough and the cameras didn't get in the way ...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> All of his series I've repeatedly watched work on several levels. Personally I'm hardly interested at all in cute animals. The shots of Polar bears tearing Beluga whales apart in "Blue Planet" seemed genuine enough and the cameras didn't get in the way ...



 Some fake animals getting eaten to make you think this is the frozen planet and you'd have been happy?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The camera technology in general is astounding. Closeup of man climbing to get the eggs and you can see the lines on his face. Zoom out to show the whole damn island, with no blur or shake. Incredible.



 You must be delighted they bolstered their rep with this then.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You must be delighted they bolstered their rep with this then.


I enjoyed watching the program and the photographers deserve praise, yes.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I enjoyed watching the program and the photographers deserve praise, yes.


And this revelation only further enhances that praise.

That's how easy it is kids.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I enjoyed watching the program and the photographers deserve praise, yes.


Which ones,the ones at the fake den?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> And this revelation only further enhances that praise.


Doesn't bother me. These programs are not scientific papers, they're entertainment. If you want to tell the story of how Polar Bears raise their young, and can't physically stick a camera in a real den for fear of getting your head ripped off, it's reasonable to shoot it in controlled conditions. It's the real animal, it's the real behaviour.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Doesn't bother me. These programs are not scientific papers, they're entertainment. If you want to tell the story of how Polar Bears raise their young, and can't physically stick a camera in a real den for fear of getting your head ripped off, it's reasonable to shoot it in controlled conditions. It's the real animal, it's the real behaviour.


Of course it is. Is that what we're talking about? Or are we talking about the failure to disclose that you were filming in not controlled but made up conditions?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Doesn't bother me. These programs are not scientific papers, they're entertainment. If you want to tell the story of how Polar Bears raise their young, and can't physically stick a camera in a real den for fear of getting your head ripped off, it's reasonable to shoot it in controlled conditions. It's the real animal, it's the real behaviour.


Why slip the question? I'm not asking you if it's best or normal to do it this way - i'm asking if you think the failure to tell the public what is going in is worthy of praise?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

Personally I was surprised they weren't obliged to film polar bears _*a la*_ "urban foxes", the way the ice has been receding lately ...

I'm finding it fascinating the way the Left seem to find ways to Hate Attenborough almost as much as the Right ...

Is it really just because he's posh ?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Personally I was surprised they weren't obliged to film polar bears _*a la*_ "urban foxes", the way the ice has been receding lately ...
> 
> I'm finding it fascinating the way the Left seem to find ways to Hate Attenborough almost as much as the Right ...
> 
> Is it really just because he's posh ?


The left? Well there is his anti-human stop the w/c breeding stuff but i've mentioned none of that here. It's not that sort of thread.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yes, I forgot the eugenics angle ..

So it's just because he's patronising the viewing audience ?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

What is? You said there was a  thing -there isn't.There's one post in response to you saying that there is.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Why slip the question? I'm not asking you if it's best or normal to do it this way - i'm asking if you think the failure to tell the public what is going in is worthy of praise?


No, not really. Not worthy of strong condemnation either. Like I said, the programmes are not the scientific record, so I don't mind if the edges are touched up or some scenes shot out of context. Some of the time-lapse stuff uses CGI to make the transitions smooth and that's not declared.

Praise is due for the very difficult shots and the dedication of the crew, and for the series in general.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature programmes have always done this kind of thing. It's the only way to tell a coherent story - lying in order to tell the truth, in effect. All filmmakers do that in different ways - otherwise you end up with some kind of 'dogma'-style mess. As long as the thing they are showing is an honest attempt to present the story in the best and most truthful way possible, I don't mind it at all.

Attenborough's views on population control are indeed horrible and horribly disappointing, but not the thread for that.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> No, not really. Not worthy of strong condemnation either. Like I said, the programmes are not the scientific record, so I don't mind if the edges are touched up or some scenes shot out of context. Some of the time-lapse stuff uses CGI to make the transitions smooth and that's not declared.
> 
> Praise is due for the very difficult shots and the dedication of the crew, and for the series in general.


If it means so little why not say it then? Because it doesn't mean so little.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nature programmes have always done this kind of thing. It's the only way to tell a coherent story - lying in order to tell the truth, in effect. All filmmakers do that in different ways - otherwise you end up with some kind of 'dogma'-style mess. As long as the thing they are showing is an honest attempt to present the story in the best and most truthful way possible, I don't mind it at all.
> 
> Attenborough's views on population control are indeed horrible and horribly disappointing, but not the thread for that.


What other docs admit that they faked?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> If it means so little why not say it then? Because it doesn't mean so little.


Oh yes it does.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> What other docs admit that they faked?


As an eg: You see a bird fly into its nest. Cut to a bird feeding its young. You think that's the same bird on the same trip? Nature progs are full of splicings together of these kinds of shot. It's the only way to do it. The important thing for me at least is that they are honestly trying to depict what really happens in the best way they can.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

If you love it you must be honest to it.The totality.If saying this is the end results  -it's worth is cheating for - say say you cheated. Did they, will you ague that?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> As an eg: You see a bird fly into its nest. Cut to a bird feeding its young. You think that's the same bird on the same trip? Nature progs are full of splicings together of these kinds of shot. It's the only way to do it. The important thing for me at least is that they are honestly trying to depict what really happens in the best way they can.



I'd think all of this is blindingly obvious to anyone who's ever seen a nature doc making of? Perhaps few do.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> As an eg: You see a bird fly into its nest. Cut to a bird feeding its young. You think that's the same bird on the same trip? Nature progs are full of splicings together of these kinds of shot. It's the only way to do it. The important thing for me at least is that they are honestly trying to depict what really happens in the best way they can.


In what way are edits the same as fake set ups?  Fake snow ffs


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> In what way are edits the same as fake set ups? Fake snow ffs


Well the interior shot of a nest may well be a set up. And the story of one bird's struggle to raise its chicks may involve shots of lots of different birds all supposed to be the one. Why not? If it improves the telling of the story, why not do it?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> In what way are edits the same as fake set ups? Fake snow ffs


Well the polar bear and cubs were real and it would have ruined the trajectory of the story if they'd not bothered to use fake snow.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well the interior shot of a nest may well be a set up. And the story of one bird's struggle to raise its chicks may involve shots of lots of different birds all supposed to be the one. Why not? If it improves the telling of the story, why not do it?


So you're talking about edits to set ups? Even better.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Well the polar bear and cubs were real and it would have ruined the trajectory of the story if they'd not bothered to use fake snow.


Welcome to disney club! Up early.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> So what did people not learn about polar bear parenting that they would have learned if someone had shoved a camera in a nest in the arctic with all the obvious disadvantages ?


who knows? animals usually act differently in zoos. polar bears definitely do.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The camera technology in general is astounding. Closeup of man climbing to get the eggs and you can see the lines on his face. Zoom out to show the whole damn island, with no blur or shake. Incredible.


is that real? it doesn't sound technically possible, without cgi.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't care. It has not diminished the programme one iota to know that they weren't wild polar bears. Actually I'm pretty glad they weren't - I wouldn't want a load of BBC staff getting quite so up close and personal with a new mother polar bear just to satisfy some ridiculous desire for documentary 'truth'.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I don't care. It has not diminished the programme one iota to know that they weren't wild polar bears. Actually I'm pretty glad they weren't - I wouldn't want a load of BBC staff getting quite so up close and personal with a new mother polar bear just to satisfy some ridiculous desire for documentary 'truth'.


It's enhanced it for you?
Some people do really love the BBC.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> It's enhanced it for you?
> Some people do really love the BBC.


Some people do really loathe the BBC


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Some people do really loathe the BBC


Some people like pink buttons. Get it on thread.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Attenborough's views on population control are indeed horrible and horribly disappointing, but not the thread for that.



I'm not sure I would like to start a thread on it till I knew the basics though...

He believes in Population Control, opposite of the Catholic Church. So far so good...


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Some people like pink buttons. Get it on thread.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

chazegee said:


> I'm not sure I would like to start a thread on it till I knew the basics though...
> 
> He believes in Population Control, opposite of the Catholic Church. So far so good...


He thinks poor people should keep a fucking lid on it. Rolling now.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

chazegee said:


> He believes in Population Control, opposite of the Catholic Church. So far so good...


population control for you. not for him.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> It's enhanced it for you?
> Some people do really love the BBC.


'It's not diminished' doesn't mean the same as 'it's enhanced'. Perhaps you could ask Geri to buy you a dictionary for Xmas?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I don't care. It has not diminished the programme one iota to know that they weren't wild polar bears. Actually I'm pretty glad they weren't - I wouldn't want a load of BBC staff getting quite so up close and personal with a new mother polar bear just to satisfy some ridiculous desire for documentary 'truth'.


This is probably the stupidest thing i've read on here all week.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> 'It's not diminished' doesn't mean the same as 'it's enhanced'. Perhaps you could ask Geri to buy you a dictionary for Xmas?


One in which a ? means a question?

Your prepared to let your sloppy lazy intellectually bankrupt standards be the base level for the rest of us - nein danke.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> This is probably the stupidest thing i've read on here all week.


At least I know the difference between undiminished and enhanced


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

apparently they had to cut a scene where they had polar bears fighting off dinosaurs to protect a baby unicorn.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> At least I know the difference between undiminished and enhanced


Or between a question mark and a statement.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> lying in order to tell the truth


i'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> apparently they had to cut a scene where they had polar bears fighting off dinosaurs to protect a baby unicorn.


That sounds like the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> This is probably the stupidest thing i've read on here all week.



Dunno, I've been reading your posts in this thread. To be clear, you are arguing about something you haven't seen?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> This is probably the stupidest thing i've read on here all week.


Why is it stupid? Could you explain? Preferably by referencing what I actually wrote rather than your 'interpretation'


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Dunno, I've been reading your posts in this thread. To be clear, you are arguing about something you haven't seen?


I am yes. Where and what is your problem with that? I'm actually arguing about disclosure as to how things are filmed and how they're represented. I think that it's dishonest snd opens up questions about the legitimacy of the wider project and have said why - you do lame insults.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I don't care. It has not diminished the programme one iota to know that they weren't wild polar bears. Actually I'm pretty glad they weren't - I wouldn't want a load of BBC staff getting quite so up close and personal with a new mother polar bear just to satisfy some ridiculous desire for documentary 'truth'.



You don't get to decide what diminishes the program - i think the lie that they were filming wild polar bears when they were filming bears in a safe den with fake snow diminishes it. Your gladness that they didn't tell you that they were lying to you but it doesn't matter because it's the bbc lying to you is pretty scary


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

when you get mugged off and say "i don't care, i like getting mugged off", that is the true sign of a mug.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

I love the BBC. The lies they _accidentally_ do especially.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I am yes. Where and what is your problem with that? I'm actually arguing about disclosure as to how things are filmed and how they're represented. I think that it's dishonest snd opens up questions about the legitimacy of the wider project and have said why - you do lame insults.



I've already said in this thread that they should have mentioned what they were doing as the programme was broadcast, and unlike you, I watched the fucking thing. You can "open up questions" all you like, but you haven't even seen the sequence concerned. No idea of the primary data in the discussion at all, it is just something that lives in your head. Tilting at windmills. Honestly, you are one of the best posters on here, but you can be a bull-headed fucking idiot when you are just feeling cranky (or drunk).


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I love the BBC. The lies they _accidentally_ do especially.


it's not even a lie, if it's for your own good, surely?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I've already said in this thread that they should have mentioned what they were doing as the programme was broadcast, and unlike you, I watched the fucking thing. You can "open up questions" all you like, but you haven't even seen the sequence concerned. No idea of the primary data in the discussion at all, it is just something that lives in your head. Tilting at windmills. Honestly, you are one of the best posters on here, but you can be a bull-headed fucking idiot when you are just feeling cranky (or drunk).


i watched some of it before the cgi got on my nerves and made me turn it off.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> You don't get to decide what diminishes the program - i think the lie that they were filming wild polar bears when they were filming bears in a safe den with fake snow diminishes it. Your gladness that they didn't tell you that they were lying to you but it doesn't matter because it's the bbc lying to you is pretty scary


I should have said *for me*. It didn't diminish it for me because nature documentaries always do this kind of thing to make the whole thing hang together. And yeah, if you'd actually watched it, you might have a bit of a point (from your POV) but, given you didn't, it seems slightly odd that you're getting on your moral high horse about it.


----------



## laptop (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> littlebabyjesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is standard paradox in discussion of documentary-making.

Even if your every shot is from the same place and appears in the edit in the same order it was shot, you are constructing a story by your _selection_ of shots - focusing on one wee birdy family when there's a whole fucking species and its ecosystem in real life, for example.

If your establishing shot of the nest turns out to be ruined by the sound-person coughing, are you allowed to re-shoot the next day? And so on up to scripted docudrama...


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I should have said *for me*. It didn't diminish it for me because nature documentaries always do this kind of thing to make the whole thing hang together. And yeah, if you'd actually watched it, you might have a bit of a point (from your POV) but, given you didn't, it seems slightly odd that you're getting on your moral high horse about it.


you don't have to have watched it to have an opinion on the use of zoo animals in a wildlife documentary. or an opinion on using fake snow in a documentary about the arctic.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I should have said *for me*. It didn't diminish it for me because nature documentaries always do this kind of thing to make the whole thing hang together. And yeah, if you'd actually watched it, you might have a bit of a point (from your POV) but, given you didn't, it seems slightly odd that you're getting on your moral high horse about it.


My watching it or not makes no difference.What an odd point.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

laptop said:


> Is standard paradox in discussion of documentary-making.
> 
> Even if your every shot is from the same place and appears in the edit in the same order it was shot, you are constructing a story by your _selection_ of shots - focusing on one wee birdy family when there's a whole fucking species and its ecosystem in real life, for example.
> 
> If your establishing shot of the nest turns out to be ruined by the sound-person coughing, are you allowed to re-shoot the next day? And so on up to scripted docudrama...


scripted docudrama is fine as long as that's what it's presented as.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> i watched some of it before the cgi got on my nerves and made me turn it off.



I had to turn it off for a while because I am not adjusting at all well to my new glasses. I seem to have a few problems watching HD stuff - I think that I just got used to things being a bit out of focus. 

What do you think was cgi? Editing and composition trickery, yes, but actual computer generated images?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> scripted docudrama is fine as long as that's what it's presented as.


Isn't that what all wildlife documentaries are?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Isn't that what all wildlife documentaries are?


Are they presented as such?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> scripted docudrama is fine as long as that's what it's presented as.



All nature documentaries are basically like this though. Even when there is great raw footage, it is edited into some kind of narrative.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I had to turn it off for a while because I am not adjusting at all well to my new glasses. I seem to have a few problems watching HD stuff - I think that I just got used to things being a bit out of focus.
> 
> What do you think was cgi? Editing and composition trickery, yes, but actual computer generated images?


there was a shot where the camera pans along the coastline as the scenery freezes. i might have been wrong, they may have explained how they did it later, but it didn't look right. also showing the plants change colour from green to red looked phony. nothing moved. also the description of the zoom out from a blokes wrinkly face to an island, i didn't see it but i'd like to know how that was done. are there any lenses with that sort of range? how was camera shake eliminated? the length of that lense must have been phenominal. i think that would be a lot easier and cheaper to do with cgi.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Even when there is great raw footage, it is edited into some kind of narrative.


who'se narrative though? and what are their reasons for pushing that agenda?

did you see the one he did about monkeys? absolutely awful. especially the bit about the ones in the hot spring.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> All nature documentaries are basically like this though. Even when there is great raw footage, it is edited into some kind of narrative.


Yeah, it is presented as such? Or is it presented as something that it wasn't? Recognising the limitations is not a licence to lie - nor is being on the BBC a get out card.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2011)

So, let me get this straight, if David Attenborough is the new Julian Huxley, his brother is the new Aldous ?

And can we quickly get to the Nazi thing ?


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Isn't that what all wildlife documentaries are?


i think the polar bears have trouble reading the scripts. attenborough was furious about it, apparently. he fired them and got some whited up grizzlies to do it instead, on half the money.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> there was a shot where the camera pans along the coastline as the scenery freezes. i might have been wrong, they may have explained how they did it later, but it didn't look right. also showing the plants change colour from green to red looked phony. nothing moved. also the description of the zoom out from a blokes wrinkly face to an island, i didn't see it but i'd like to know how that was done. are there any lenses with that sort of range? how was camera shake eliminated? the length of that lense must have been phenominal. i think that would be a lot easier and cheaper to do with cgi.



The "making of" adjuncts to the Planet Earth series were to a large extent camera techs going "Woohooo, check this out!", so I guess that the equipment is amazingly good. I remember the one that was mounted on a set of gimbals on a helicopter that was scarily powerful. Camera shake reduction/image stabilisation is common on consumer-level cameras, never mind the gear they are using.

The craggy face to island sequence is just using different shots, and combining them. No cgi, although there's a fair bit of work to make it seem seamless I guess


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, it is presented as such? Or is it presented as something that it wasn't? Recognising the limitations is not a licence to lie - nor is being on the BBC a get out card.



To be honest I've never really considered that there might be people who take nature documentaries as plain unvarnished fact. If they were we'd have the epic "The pride of lions sleeps for 18 hours a day" in real time. Would be more authentic I guess.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> To be honest I've never really considered that there might be people who take nature documentaries as plain unvarnished fact. If they were we'd have the epic "The pride of lions sleeps for 18 hours a day" in real time. Would be more authentic I guess.


Oh come on.There's a difference between editing and faking.  If this is all that you have left to rely on then it's too late. Recognise and talk about the difference,when it's fine to do what and when the audience should be told. This wounded lashing out helps so one.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone here think time-editing is the same as faking a situation, setting it up with different animals in a different place with a different constructed background and  a narrative designed to make you think it's another situation?

Come the fuck on claw.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Oh come on.There's a difference between editing and faking. If this is all that you have left to rely on then it's too late. Recognise and talk about the difference,when it's fine to do what and when the audience should be told. This wounded lashing out helps so one.



Have you missed the bit of the thread where I said that the programme was wrong not to mention the provenance of the cub sequence? It was a mistake, regardless of the usual nature doc jiggery-pokery.

"wounded lashing out" ffs.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Have you missed the bit of the thread where I said that the programme was wrong not to mention the provenance of the cub sequence? It was a mistake, regardless of the usual nature doc jiggery-pokery.
> 
> "wounded lashing out" ffs.


No i didn't. I'm wondering why the defence after that undermines that and minimises what happened.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 12, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I liked the wonderful world stuff - DA can do no wrong



Famous last words.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 12, 2011)

It would have been more elegant if they had been more specific in the film at that moment, or in the post film ten minutes "freeze frame" where they showed how the films were made, but it was them that disclosed how they got that specific sequence on their website I don't think there is any reason for people to get their noses out of joint.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

weltweit said:


> but it was them that disclosed how they got that specific sequence on their website


"on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying *'Beware of the Leopard'*."


----------



## weltweit (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> "on display in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying *'Beware of the Leopard'*."



I don't see what the fuss is about, they said they were showing a mother polar bear with newborn cubs and they did show that.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I am a twat - show that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2011)

Cut it out butchers. As you yourself said this is not that kind of thread


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

I edited letters from his post to make a point - one totally related to the thread - about what it's acceptable to do whilst changing the content.

No need for your finger wagging point missing ffs.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

ooooh. crafty.


----------



## laptop (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> the epic "The pride of lions sleeps for 18 hours a day" in real time.



Where's Andy Warhol when we need him?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

discokermit said:


> there was a shot where the camera pans along the coastline as the scenery freezes. i might have been wrong, they may have explained how they did it later, but it didn't look right. also showing the plants change colour from green to red looked phony. nothing moved. also the description of the zoom out from a blokes wrinkly face to an island, i didn't see it but i'd like to know how that was done. are there any lenses with that sort of range? how was camera shake eliminated? the length of that lense must have been phenominal. i think that would be a lot easier and cheaper to do with cgi.



A similar system was used for Planet Earth. It has a 40x zoom and is gyroscopically stabilised (http://www.videography.com/article/60612). I have no idea if the Frozen Planet camera has a larger range. It wasn't from the guy's face, but a full body shot. In HD, you can make out the details on his face.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> why the defence


because the attack


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

use the attack then


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature documentaries are storytelling, thus justifying shooting some portions of the story in the studio/zoo/attenborough's garden.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Nature documentaries are storytelling...


Some are. Not sure how they self-justify


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I edited letters from his post to make a point - one totally related to the thread - about what it's acceptable to do whilst changing the content.



Hahhaha: "totally related to the thread". You were just being an arse.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Hahhaha: "totally related to the thread". You were just being an arse.


I wasn't.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 12, 2011)

All this fuss over a scene in a nature documentary ffs. I'm not bothered - it's been a fantastic series.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I wasn't.



Yes you were. *tig, you are het*


----------



## ferrelhadley (Dec 12, 2011)

So all the close ups of really small sea life like krill and the like in Blue Planet, morons actually thought they were filmed in the wild. And as for the wind tunnel shots of birds and insects in other shows...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Yes you were. *tig, you are het*


What can i say now? I wasn't.

I find the way this has been dealt with is shit. I find the reactions on here shit. I find them complacent, lazy smug, counter-productive and criticisms from BBC supporters (best in the world) complicit in this total lack of standards or standard imposition.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

This appears to be your problem.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> What can i say now? I wasn't.
> 
> I find the way this has been dealt with is shit. I find the reactions on here shit. I find them complacent, lazy smug, counter-productive and criticisms from BBC supporters (best in the world) complicit in this total lack of standards or standard imposition.



And the BBC have been reporting this all day, at least on radio and the website. The exec producer, one of the camera folk, and Attenborough. Have you seen the sequence yet, by the way? Or are you content to pontificate on the stuff that is in your head?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> This appears to be your problem.


What does crispy?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> And the BBC have been reporting this all day, at least on radio and the website. The exec producer, one of the camera folk, and Attenborough. Have you seen the sequence yet, by the way? Or are you content to pontificate on the stuff that is in your head?



I'm happy to talk about about how i or if i think faked scenes should be presented yes.

Any idea why the BBC have been talking about it all day?

(i'd already said i was on about on here btw)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> What does crispy?


oh shit, I don't know. hemorrhoids?
sorry it's hard to give quite as much of a shit as you do on the topic.

To save you time:



			
				butchersapron said:
			
		

> So why do you?


_Good fucking question_


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 12, 2011)

I heard there was fakery used in the filming of Walking With Dinosaurs as well


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> oh shit, I don't know. hemorrhoids?
> sorry it's hard to give quite as much of a shit as you do on the topic.
> 
> To save you time:
> ...


wtf are you talking about? If you're not interested fuck off. Easy eh?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2011)

Parts of the Blue Planet were filmed in a tank in Cardiff. The effect is the same, and the subjects were behaving as they would do in the wild. Ends justify means...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I heard there was fakery used in the filming of Walking With Dinosaurs as well



The Tardis isn't really bigger on the inside.   I'm sure that there is an agenda here somehow, one that can fit into my political narrative, no matter how far away it is from anything actually important.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2011)

My reservations about Frozen Planet have nothing to do with this rather ludicrous objection.

The days of the great Attenborough docs are over sadly. The series that really were his were groups of programme-long essays, with an overarching thesis that he set out show by show to demonstrate, linking each to the next to contribute to the whole series' thesis.

This isn't like that at all. It is spectacle. Very enjoyable, often jaw-dropping spectacle, but no more than that. It is nature as entertainment, mostly. The single great theme of all Attenborough's great series was the same really - look what evolution has done! This isn't. It's the kind of documentary-as-entertainment that the US does with the likes of March of the Penguins.

That's not to underplay the stunning filming of this series. It's been outstanding. But that hasn't been combined and guided by a great mind as before. That's not going to happen again.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The days of the great Attenborough docs are over sadly. The series that really were his were groups of programme-long essays, with an overarching thesis that he set out show by show to demonstrate, linking each to the next to contribute to the whole series' thesis.



I think the last one he really ran was _First Life_, which makes sense looking at the whole "Life" sequence, I suppose.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I think the last one he really ran was _First Life_, which makes sense looking at the whole "Life" sequence, I suppose.


Yes, that was the last 'David Attenborough' project. It felt like it at the time too. He leaves an extraordinary legacy, though.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 12, 2011)

D'wards said:


> The effect is the same, and the subjects were behaving as they would do in the wild.


they don't though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2011)

That's where it comes down to trust. Do you trust the intentions of the filmmaker, that they are trying to show a true story to the best of their abilities and using the best knowledge available? With any documentary you have to make that judgement.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 13, 2011)

Wildlife photographers and film crews have many and varied techniques to get the images they need. When you learn of some of them, long term feeding of wild animals for example to get them into a specific photographic location, it is tempting to say - but that is cheating! but without these techniques there would be no pictures - what is cheating and what just practical wildlife filming technique?

I think the last ten minutes of the Frozen Planet programmes, "freeze frame" are to be welcomed, they explain some of the tricks of the film makers tricks as used in the film. If they had explained there that they filmed the baby bears in a zoo there would have been no issue.

As I recall there was also such a section in the film about the growing meadow (as mentioned on this thread) where a replica of the woodland scene was constructed in the studio in which consistent lighting could be obtained for the long many exposure sequences. I don't recall anyone complaining about that but the teqnique was out in the open.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 13, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I don't recall anyone complaining about that


i did. it was shit. pissed me right off.


----------



## baffled (Dec 13, 2011)

Ooops *ignore*


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 14, 2011)

Attenborough died in 1972 admits BBC


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 14, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Attenborough died in 1972 admits BBC





> _The Hairy Planet_.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2011)

> McKay added: "Nowadays we've got the CGI Attenborough that we can put in front of a volcano, an iceberg or in the midst of a walrus mating session. And for the staff Christmas party one of the lads programmed it to do the Beyoncé dance to _Single Ladies_.



I can just imagine it.


----------

